# RPM - RPM Automotive Group



## BIG BWACULL (7 September 2007)

No Not a New company you havent heard of But
Due to a name change, Yilgarn Gold will now be Known as KAIRIKI ENERGY from the 11th of September. (Kairiki means "Superhuman strength") and she has been holding up well considering the ferocity of the storms out there.
Anything of interest re Yilgarn Gold/ Kairiki Energy Post here.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 September 2007)

*Administrative note:* Kairiki Energy (KIK) was previously known as Yilgarn Gold (YGL). For previous discussion on Kariki Energy before the name change please refer to the YGL thread, which has now been closed: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7299


----------



## moneymajix (19 September 2007)

UP 12.5% to 22.5c

Its partner in the Phillipines, NDO, is up to 28.5c, over 11%.
Some very large buys occuring in NDO this morning.


*RE: NDO*

Ann. at 9.07am re placement with Sophisticated Investors in China (28c)


Recent NDO interview 
http://www.wallstreetreporter.com/page.php?page=featured&id=26379


----------



## moneymajix (26 September 2007)

KIK is kiking.

:run:


I am not sure if this is a technical breakout.

Someone might care to comment.


24c

Up nearly 12%

Next seller 25c.


----------



## Boggo (7 May 2009)

It seems to be back on the radar again, 21 million traded yesterday, a big spike up.


(click to expand)


----------



## sandybeachs (7 May 2009)

BIG BWACULL said:


> No Not a New company you havent heard of But
> Due to a name change, Yilgarn Gold will now be Known as KAIRIKI ENERGY from the 11th of September. (Kairiki means "Superhuman strength") and she has been holding up well considering the ferocity of the storms out there.
> Anything of interest re Yilgarn Gold/ Kairiki Energy Post here.




hi BIG

agree well worth following this company.

they have pretty good management.

association with Nido is also a bonus.

the next couple of years will be exciting for the company & it's shareholders.


----------



## Trader Paul (27 December 2009)

Hi folks,

KIK ..... has been overlooked by the masses in recent times, but may
get a downhole gas or oil kick, as the drilling program progresses in the
Philippines, throughout 2010 ... 

..... looking for some significant news from KIK, around 14-15012010.

Happy trading in 2010, to all on ASF ... !~!

 happy new year 

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (30 December 2009)

Hi folks,

KIK ... kicking up already on low volume and no news, as yet ... 

Happy New Year 2010 to all ... !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## pixel (28 April 2010)

... kicking up some more since you mentioned it last.
It's even made a new 9-month High.
I have it Long since February and just bought some more for the Superfund.






If the 11c in November and February constitue a double bottom, we can look forward to at least 22c.


----------



## bryos (4 May 2010)

small upswing today, more buyers than sellers now

going against the see of red of other miners


----------



## Miner (29 December 2010)

Big drop today following bad news from NDO.
took the opportunity and put some money on KIK as it went further than NDO with lower ownership in NDO project.
Hope next drill will bring better news. Until then pure speculation.


----------



## qldfrog (29 December 2010)

Hi Miner,
had a sell pending and actually cut my loss on KIK for 50% of my own shares; lost hope on that one; hope for you you are right but the financial aspect is not that good from what I read a few weeks agoand I do not know if they will need to raise more money again;
proceed with care ...
I have some nido as well so double wack today!


----------



## Slipperz (29 December 2010)

Unlucky folks. Never good to see an outfit in the sector getting smashed.

I keep half an eye on NDO and KIK and have been in and out on occasions but wasn't keen to bottom buy today.

Too much uncertainity atm... if someone dumps at 10 cents (on NDO) it's gonna be look out below...


----------



## Miner (30 December 2010)

qldfrog said:


> Hi Miner,
> had a sell pending and actually cut my loss on KIK for 50% of my own shares; lost hope on that one; hope for you you are right but the financial aspect is not that good from what I read a few weeks agoand I do not know if they will need to raise more money again;
> proceed with care ...
> I have some nido as well so double wack today!




Dear Qldfrog

I did not want to have a BBQ on some one else's meat.

I felt very sorry to learn your heavy exposure on KIK or similar speculative shares. We all learnt and I had similar situation and know how you felt.

Hope your portfolio on KIK and NDO should build up sooner.

Regards


I am


----------



## surfingman (23 March 2011)

*Falcon lined up for Gindara spud*
Australia's Nido Petroleum has finalised the charter of the deep-water semi-submersible rig Atwood Falcon to drill the Gindara-1 wildcat in Service Contract 54 Block B (SC 54B) in the Palawan basin, offshore the Philippines.
Upstream staff  18 March 2011 03:47 GMT
Nido had originally lined up the deep-water drillship Noble Phoenix to drill Gindara-1 but agreed to charter the Falcon instead as part of the farm-in agreement signed with Shell in January.

The Falcon has been carrying out work for Shell off Malaysia and is expected to mobilise to the Gindara-1 location during the first or second week of May following planned maintenance work on the blow-out preventers in Labuan.

Nido estimates the Ginara-1 prospect to hold mean unrisked in-place oil potential of 1 billion barrels within three play types ”” the Nido limestone, Miocene clastics and deeper Mesozoic plays.

Nido is operator of SC 54B and a holds 33% stake along with Shell holding a 44% interest and Australia’s Kairiki Energy holding the remaining 22% interest.

Published: 18 March 2011 03:47 GMT  | Last updated: 18 March 2011 03:48 GMT




I got some oppies today with a .04 exercise, if you like some risk with possible rewards to match have a closer look.


----------



## pixel (24 March 2011)

surfingman said:


> I got some oppies today with a .04 exercise, if you like some risk with possible rewards to match have a closer look.



Welcome on board, surfingman;

yes, I received my new shares and free options as well; I had actually bought some more rights on market to top up the 1-for-3 my previous holdings allotted me.

In addition to the outlook you posted earlier, these oppies have an interesting twist to them, that may make them a novelty altogether; at least I hadn't heard of "piggy-back options" before:
If you exercise the 4c options by the 31st of August, you get another option as a bonus, which can be exercised at 5c, I believe with a strike in December.
That leaves us the choice of either accumulating an increasing number of shares, averaged up at 3, 4, and 5c, or taking profit selling at least some of those shares that cost us 3c befiore buying them back at 4 and 5c later. The choice and flexibility lies with us; and I certainly intend to consider possibilities and probablities very carefully as more information becomes available.

One side effect of piggyback options is, it virtually guarantees - or at least it gives KIK's backers a strong incentive to make sure - that KIK will stay above 4c until August and hold 5c+ thereafter. Either that, or not many of those options will be exercised, depriving the company of handy additional funds they may require if the planned drilling campaign doesn't turn out as successful as planned.

We know how Tindalo was botched: although there was plenty of oil down there, the operators kept fraccing until they breached the water barrier again. If Nido hasn't learned from that mistake, it's quite possible something could go wrong again. (I hope not.)


----------



## surfingman (28 March 2011)

Thanks Pixel,

I was having a play with some numbers to see the effect of the piggy-back option on share apprectiation, once share price appreciates over 0.08 it becomes impressive the power of it for holders.

The 1 Billion Barrell target is a monster, with just $1,500 on the table there is plenty of upside. Worst case I lose $1,500


View attachment KIKO TRADE.xlsx


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 April 2011)

An *extremely *successful stock picker told me this would be a good long term investment.  By long term he meant weeks/months.  By 'good', I forgot to ask, but hopefully at least twice its current price.  So I bought some.


----------



## Miner (9 April 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> An *extremely *successful stock picker told me this would be a good long term investment.  By long term he meant weeks/months.  By 'good', I forgot to ask, but hopefully at least twice its current price.  So I bought some.




Dear GB

Great news to share
But to make the others to understand yuo need to tell more information than just telling 'successful' stock picker, and some thoughts / data to share will be useful.
Good luck on your investment

Disclaimer - Do not hold KIK


----------



## warennie (30 April 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> An *extremely *successful stock picker told me this would be a good long term investment.  By long term he meant weeks/months.  By 'good', I forgot to ask, but hopefully at least twice its current price.  So I bought some.




Doesnt look like its paid off so far, thinking its fundamentals are sound however, so might make a move on it next week.


----------



## warennie (17 June 2011)

Most likely water bearing, possibility that the LWD equipment was interpreting drilling mud that may have got through. Running a comprehensive logging program to determine.

NDO down 33%
KIK down 66% 

This is the all time lowest KIK shares have ever been.


----------



## System (8 July 2019)

On July 8th, 2019, Kairiki Energy Limited (KIK) changed its name and ASX code to RPM Automotive Group Limited (RPM).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 August 2021)

_another consolidator in a SME sector._

RPM AUTOMOTIVE GROUP STRENGTHENS NORTH QUEENSLAND PRESENCE WITH THREE STRATEGIC GROWTH TRANSACTIONS 

Key highlights: 
_• Acquisition of two complementary businesses and the opening of a new distribution centre to grow operations in Far North Queensland : Carline Automotive - Cairns; Carline Automotive – Townsville and Revolution Racegear – Townsville 
• Opening of RPM Autoparts Townsville distribution centre  
• Forecasted additional annual revenue of $6.75 million  
• Provides increased vertical integration capability and savings, simplified logistics and broader product integration in the region 
• Immediately value and earnings per share accretive  
• Fully funded from a mix of existing cash balances and new RPM shares 
• Culturally and operationally aligned, with all management retained 
• Continuation of the company’s ongoing growth strategy, consistent with recent acquisitions including Elite Tyre Group, Super Tyre Mart and East Coast Tyre Wholesalers _

$36 million M/C. Still losing money. 



> _"We plan to continue with our aquisition strategy to support our expansion and place increased focus on where we see the most opportunity, our Tyres & Wheels and Repairs & Roadside divisons,_” said Group CEO Clive Finkelstein in May.


----------



## Miner (4 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _another consolidator in a SME sector._
> 
> RPM AUTOMOTIVE GROUP STRENGTHENS NORTH QUEENSLAND PRESENCE WITH THREE STRATEGIC GROWTH TRANSACTIONS
> 
> ...



At the outset have had no knowledge on KIK or RPM.
But posting from @Dona Ferentes  evoked my interest and did some quick search.
RPM came into world only in 2019 and that too from a company called Kairiki Energy - where was synergy between an energy company and an automotive group - excepting a car uses fuel as energy, I have no clue.
This was the news published by Kalkine (for the record, I have blocked this company's sales people to call me - simply annoying) 








						Kairiki Energy Sheds More Light On RPM Group Transaction
					

Kairiki Energy Limited (ASX: KIK) is an Australia registered company, incorporated on 20 October 1982 as Donalda Resources NL. It is involved in the activity of exploration of oil and gas. KIK, having sold its operating subsidiary in the Philippines,...




					kalkinemedia.com
				




another news https://www.investogain.com.au/company/kairiki-energy-limited/ said that the IPO was undersubscribed and they extended the last date . 
So two years is not good enough and company acquired two more businesses.
I did not get warm and fuzzy about RPM or past KIK. DNH


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 August 2021)

KIK  ... _this is never a good look:_


we understand that on or about this date the company consolidated its shares 1 for 3707/06/2019​
and then  a bit later:

The company (KIK) has elected to extend the public offer closing date by 7 days until 5pm on 5 July 2019. The reason for the extension is to allow sufficient time for investors to submit their applications and subscription funds. The marketing of the public offer has only recently commenced due to logistical delays. Notwithstanding the extension to the public offer closing date, the company may make further changes to the public offer timetable and might still elect to close the offer early.21/06/2019​


so in steps RPM to take over the shell:
 from delisted: _RPM raised $2,612,854.40 pursuant to the offer under its prospectus dated 29 May 2019 by the issue of 13,064,272 shares at an issue price of $0.20 per share and 3,266,067 free attaching options exercisable at $0.25 each on or before 28 August 2021_.

Then there was a placement in Nov 2020:   _RPM ... placed 27,059,736 shares at an issue price of $0.19 per shares plus a 1 for 3 free attaching unlisted option exercisable at $0.38 with an expiry date of two years from the date of issue to raise approximately $5.1M (before expenses). _

 So the placement has kept them afloat, and enabled the _scrip and cash _acquisitions.? It seemed to give some breathing room, and the SP got a bit of a boost.  But I agree; not a good look. And too many Options exercised under 2A's.

from the RPM website :  http://www.rpmgroup.net.au/company-history/  ... there is nothing, though rest of the website is functional.  !!


> RPM Automotive Group Limited (RMP, formerly Kairiki Energy Limited_) is a player in the Australian Automotive Aftermarket comprising a number of businesses involved in: importing, wholesaling and retailing of tyres, mechanical repairs, motorsport apparel and safety equipment, niche manufacturing and a roadside assistance service for the transport industry.      _


----------

